# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Avengers: Age of Ultron", adventure sci-fi film, Joss Whedon, Marvel Studios, Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures, 2015, USA

## Airicist

Filmmaker - Marvel Studios

facebook.com/avengers

"Avengers: Age of Ultron" on Wikipedia

"Avengers: Age of Ultron" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Marvel's "Avengers: Age of Ultron" - Teaser Trailer (OFFICIAL) 

 Published on Oct 22, 2014




> Get your first look at Ultron trying to tear apart Captain America, Iron Man, Thor and the rest of the world in the first official teaser trailer for Marvel's "Avengers: Age of Ultron," in theaters May 1, 2015!

----------

